# US iPad 3G in Canada



## ndhunay (Jun 17, 2009)

My buddy just picked up an iPad 3G from the US today. He called Rogers and they informed that they would not allow it on the network and that they don't have the micro-SIMs for the device.

Someone told him that if he's got a data plan with a Rogers SpeedStick or MiFi, he can use that data plan for the iPad, but he has to find a way to copy his mini-SIM to a micro-SIM.

Any thoughts on this? Anyone know if it's possible to copy a mini-SIM to a micro-SIM ?


----------



## ndhunay (Jun 17, 2009)

*Cut mini-SIM to Micro-SIM*

BTW...another piece of advice he got was that you could easily "cut" a mini-sim down to a Micro-SIM size, since the only difference is size of the outer plastic.

Thoughts?


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Rogers will have the proper SIM cards at the end of May when the iPad is available in Canada.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Be very curious if a cut down micro-SIM works on the iPad 3G. Probably just a matter of time before someone tries it.

Also hope Rogers will announce its plans by May 10th. Otherwise how am I gonna know what to order?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw an article about a combo mini/micro sim card. I'll try to remember where I saw it and link it here.

Not certain of the reliability of the story but here's a link...

AT&T's micro SIM card is the matryoshka doll of micro SIM cards -- Engadget)


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

We should most likely find out what the data plans will be for Rogers on may 10th along with the international device pricing. Someone is obviously gonna support micro sim cards in Canada or else the 3G version would be pointless and it's not like apple is gonna release a ipad version with regular sim card just for Canada because no carrier wants to release micro sims.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

thadley said:


> Be very curious if a cut down micro-SIM works on the iPad 3G. Probably just a matter of time before someone tries it.


Pinouts are the the same for both; I guess it just depends how the IC is positioned. I'm sure some enterprising individual will try it.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

JustAMacUser said:


> Pinouts are the the same for both; I guess it just depends how the IC is positioned. I'm sure some enterprising individual will try it.


If the posted story is to be believed, the positioning must be identical or the snap out wouldn't work and would, therefore, be pointless. This is a one time snap out though; it doesn't look like you could put the SIM back together for use in a different device.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

In the iFixit teardown (step 6) they mention cutting down a standard SIM card:

iPad 3G Teardown - iFixit

So long as you position the contacts in the same spot, I'm sure it's possible! I would try it with a Pay as You Go SIM first, but why not? What do you have to lose?


----------



## marklu98 (May 2, 2010)

Ipad 3g works fine on Bell network!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

marklu98 said:


> Ipad 3g works fine on Bell network!


Cool! What did you have to do to get it on the network? I know that Steve Jobs talked about wanting easy roaming for data plans but that's a carrier concern.


----------



## marklu98 (May 2, 2010)

Macified said:


> Cool! What did you have to do to get it on the network? I know that Steve Jobs talked about wanting easy roaming for data plans but that's a carrier concern.


cut the sim into micro-sim size, set apn (network specific) and voila!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Mark,

What data plan are you using? Did you take the sim out of an internet stick or what?


----------



## marklu98 (May 2, 2010)

Adrian. said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> What data plan are you using? Did you take the sim out of an internet stick or what?


500mb, cut the sim from my MIFI


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Too bad you can't keep using the SIM card for your mifi as well but if it was only for single mobile device access, you're all set.

You can probably make your own adapter for the card so that you could still use it in the mifi. Cut the shape out of some plastic sheet (like a thin store rewards card). Just make sure it's all snug so you don't have a wiggly connection or any chance the card could come apart inside the mifi.

Welcome to ehMac by the way. Way to jump right in.


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

A cut down SIM will absolutely work. Gizmodo has an example of a guy using a AT&T micro-SIM as a template to make his T-Mobile SIM fit..


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure will see new micro sims soon, Rogers, Telus & Fido change their terms and conditions tomorrow so maybe we can expect to see something about the ipad 3G in canada tomorrow.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

If you have an iPhone, jailbreaking it and using mywi to create a wireless network for the iPad to join is a great alternative to paying more on the iPad and for the iPad itself.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool, I may have to look into that, I didn;t realise that both SIM standards were pin-compatible.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

daniels said:


> I'm pretty sure will see new micro sims soon, Rogers, Telus & Fido change their terms and conditions tomorrow so maybe we can expect to see something about the ipad 3G in canada tomorrow.


Really? Where did you hear that?

I'm very seriously debating having a friend in the US get one for me. Will be curious to see what the Canadian markup is. Though really I'd only end up getting it a week before it comes to Canada anyway...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

thadley said:


> Really? Where did you hear that?
> 
> I'm very seriously debating having a friend in the US get one for me. Will be curious to see what the Canadian markup is. Though really I'd only end up getting it a week before it comes to Canada anyway...


I'm heading to Utah on the May long weekend. There's an Apple store within 15 minutes of the Salt Lake City airport. I think I'll be be using my 3G iPad within 30 minutes of arrival.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

thadley said:


> Really? Where did you hear that?


Fido | Plans
scroll down to terms and conditions at the bottom they say they expire today. Will see changes soon


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

[deleted]


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Got Mac? said:


> I am in the U.S. this weekend and considering getting an iPad. Although the plans Rogers has released are awful i am hoping they will enable data sharing at some point, so i think ill get a 3G model. But once i bring it to Canada will it work? Will i have to get a micro sim from rogers? if so how would i get one?


Rogers is apparently selling the micro-SIM for the whopping price of twenty cents. I don't know if there is an initial set-up fee like with cell phones. No reason why it won't work. The iPad is an unlocked device and is compatible with the Rogers network. I plan to pick one up next weekend when down in the states.

Good luck.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Got Mac? said:


> I am in the U.S. this weekend and considering getting an iPad. Although the plans Rogers has released are awful i am hoping they will enable data sharing at some point, so i think ill get a 3G model. But once i bring it to Canada will it work? Will i have to get a micro sim from rogers? if so how would i get one?


I got my 3G iPad in the US at launch and am using no problem here in Edmonton. Rogers won't sell the micro-sim until the end of the month. Pricing for it hasn't been announced. The only way you can get it for 20 cents is by pre-ordering the iPad from Apple.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

KMPhotos said:


> I got my 3G iPad in the US at launch and am using no problem here in Edmonton. Rogers won't sell the micro-sim until the end of the month. Pricing for it hasn't been announced. The only way you can get it for 20 cents is by pre-ordering the iPad from Apple.


Thanks for that info.


----------

